# World War 3 Discussion



## Deleted User (Apr 14, 2018)

Do you think Russia will bomb the US?
What do you think Russia will do? 
Do you believe US bombing Syria was correct?
Do you think all of this will start WW3?

Discuss.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2018)

VinLark said:


> Do you think Russia will bomb the US?
> What do you think Russia will do?
> Do you believe US bombing Syria was correct?
> Do you think all of this will start WW3?
> ...


It's not going to be Russia, I can tell you that much. I still to this day believe that the US is going to nuke North Korea and China is going to counter-nuke us, while South Korea will take the opportunity to launch a full-on offensive

That is, of course, assuming that North and South Korea haven't come to terms by then


----------



## fedehda (Apr 14, 2018)

Can't they wait to august? The FIFA World Cup is in a couple of months!


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 14, 2018)

1. Not really.
2. Nothing.
3. No, they should stay out of wars that don't belong to them.
4. No.


----------



## Carnelian (Apr 14, 2018)

Do you believe US bombing Syria was correct?
No.

Do you think all of this will start WW3?
Yes.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2018)

dAVID_ said:


> 3. No, they should stay out of wars that don't belong to them.


Well... Yes, I agree. I hate that the US flocks to oil-rich countries and bombs them as an excuse, but now at least we're kind of trying to clean up our mess? I kind of wish that we'd send units to, for instance, Germany, and let the German or French military deploy and command them as they see fit. Especially since outside of the Middle East, they're currently the ones most affected by this


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2018)

Trump is going to go to war without congressional approval as a distraction.  Definitely not a smart thing to do.


----------



## dAVID_ (Apr 14, 2018)

I'm not jumping on the WW3 2018 train just yet.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Trump is going to go to war without congressional approval as a distraction.  Definitely not a smart thing to do.


Depending on _where_ it is, though, he might be able to constitutionally get away with it. The sitting President has had special wartime powers ever since Bush did 9/11 first sent troops to Iraq


----------



## GilgameshArcher (Apr 14, 2018)

http://store.steampowered.com/app/287390/Metro_Last_Light_Redux/


----------



## orangy57 (Apr 14, 2018)

I think Trump is acting like a fool and messing around with countries that have dictators that will bomb us in a heartbeat and not have a second thought, but in reality i dont think anyone is actually dumb enough to ever start world war 3 with nukes. Nukes exist, but i think they're just a tool to scare each other and for each country to flex their muscles and saying "back off" but nobody will ever end up using them.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 14, 2018)

Orangy57 said:


> I think Trump is acting like a fool and messing around with countries that have dictators that will bomb us in a heartbeat and not have a second thought, but in reality i dont think anyone is actually dumb enough to ever start world war 3 with nukes. Nukes exist, but i think they're just a tool to scare each other and for each country to flex their muscles and saying "back off" but nobody will ever end up using them.


There was a period of time from about 1945-1989 that virtually everyone living in a First World country thought very much otherwise


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 14, 2018)

VinLark said:


> Do you think Russia will bomb the US?
> What do you think Russia will do?
> Do you believe US bombing Syria was correct?
> Do you think all of this will start WW3?
> ...


1) not yet. US (and France andaUK) naval ships are more likely targets though
2) depends on the outcome: they're currently pleeing with the UN. If they can get sanctions against the US*, i think it won't escalate further...from their end. 
3) absolutely, 100% certainly NOT. This whole shit is exactly the same as that weapons of mass destruction shenanigans: Donald just wants to bomb a nation. The'reason' is at best an opportunity.
4) it might, but it won't be the only reason**


*Which, to be honest, is a rightful claim: the investigation of the chemical attacks is still ongoing. This bombing is like hanging someone who isn't convicted yet
**for example: The UK is cross at Russia over that former spy poisoning, even though they can't prove it was on Russia's orders


----------



## Fugelmir (Apr 14, 2018)

Ideally it would be started by Iran or Saudi Arabia attacking Israel and being destroyed by the Israeli retaliation.  They could then consider taking the oil resources for themselves and destroy some of the muslim majority cesspool countries with zero prospects for democracy as is.

China and Russia aren't serious threats and could be neutralized by the United States immediately.


----------



## RustInPeace (Apr 14, 2018)

April 18.

https://twitter.com/mazapanurie/status/975424927108083717?s=20


----------



## Xzi (Apr 14, 2018)

RustInPeace said:


> April 18.
> 
> https://twitter.com/mazapanurie/status/975424927108083717?s=20


Ah yes, the day the Fire Nation attacks.


----------



## SG854 (Apr 14, 2018)

Xzi said:


> Ah yes, the day the Fire Nation attacks.


Water. Earth. Fire. Air.
Long ago, the four nations lived together in harmony. Then everything changed when the Fire Nation attacked.
Only the Avatar, master of all four elements, could stop them. But when the world needed him most, he vanished.
A hundred years passed and my brother and I discovered the new Avatar, an airbender named Aang, and although his airbending skills are great, he still has a lot to learn before he's ready to save anyone.
But I believe Aang can save the world.


----------



## Joom (Apr 15, 2018)

False flag attack used for redirection. Move along, people, nothing to see here. The world is going to remain complacent pudding because Twitter is where wars are fought now.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Apr 15, 2018)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> It's not going to be Russia, I can tell you that much. I still to this day believe that the US is going to nuke North Korea and China is going to counter-nuke us, while South Korea will take the opportunity to launch a full-on offensive
> 
> That is, of course, assuming that North and South Korea haven't come to terms by then



if china sends out nukes, a few of them will be aimed at south korea though.
and to be honest, i don't believe either china or the us will enter a hot war over the koreas either. there will be hostility, a cold war even, but that ought to be it.

as for russia. they ought to have as little interest in nuklear warfare as the rest of the world and putin, as dictatory and terrible as he is otherwise, should be calculating enough to just keep on rolling his course without causing a nuklear war either. they'll definitely attack more regions though.
but knowing our trump, for him, the entire russia, syria and basically any level of foreign policy, is successfully finished up with that recent missle strike. cause thats the type of idiot he is. it wouldn't surprise me if within a month, he's going to sell this missle strike as an actual war the us won in syria. 'many people say the us never won a war so swiftly! trump won a war, can you believe it? cnn didn't believe it' and then some more rambling.
he didn't do that to punish assad (there's been countless gas attacks in the area people know about in the last years, this one wasn't crossing the red line, it was the one that coincided with a panicked trump), he did that to distract, as always, hoping that it will gain him a few % of public support.


----------

